# Cuban cichlids breed



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

am going to separate them babies soon.

http://i49.tinypic.com/30igynd.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/34qsf7p.jpg


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ah very nice congrats , I am going to have some platinum angelfish breed soon.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

awesome, maybe we can trade some frys in a few months


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice is that tile on the bottom of your tank? looks nice


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

the bottom is bare, no gravel or tile, I put lava rock on top of the glass, I like the clean look, contemporary heheh


----------

